# Does anyone have a review for MINNIE TRAVEL BALLET FLAT



## hehe1223

It is on sale on the Tory Burch website. The white color looks cute and suitable for summer. Just wonder if anyone has tried it. Whether it is comfortable.


----------



## harlem_cutie

A bunch of us own them. They are far more comfortable than Revas due to extra padding on the bottom. I wear the same size as in Revas.


----------



## hehe1223

harlem_cutie said:


> A bunch of us own them. They are far more comfortable than Revas due to extra padding on the bottom. I wear the same size as in Revas.



OK! Sounds great. Will order a pair~


----------



## Judy1123

Wish I could wear them but to narrow, not everyone has slim feet, wish she would make wide....


----------



## Torybri

hehe1223 said:


> OK! Sounds great. Will order a pair~


As a Minnie fan I should offer my ( biase ) opinion.  They fit my feet perfect and are comfy right out of the box.  And like Harlem Cutie said, they have more padding in the foot bed.  Not to mention they are available in almost every color.


----------



## hehe1223

Torybri said:


> As a Minnie fan I should offer my ( biase ) opinion.  They fit my feet perfect and are comfy right out of the box.  And like Harlem Cutie said, they have more padding in the foot bed.  Not to mention they are available in almost every color.




Yes you are both right. They are much more comfortable than I expected!


----------



## Torybri

hehe1223 said:


> Yes you are both right. They are much more comfortable than I expected!



Glad you find the Minnie's comfortable.

I like the Minnie's....NO, I mean I love the Minnie's.... NO, mean I'm addicted to the Minnie's, haha


----------



## lettuceshop

Wow what a beautifully colorful collection!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

hi guys,

looking to purchase these and  was wondering about sizing? I am size 8.5 narrow foot but but in revas. should i downsize to an 8.5 or stick with a 9?

thank you in advance for your help


----------



## harlem_cutie

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> hi guys,
> 
> looking to purchase these and  was wondering about sizing? I am size 8.5 narrow foot but but in revas. should i downsize to an 8.5 or stick with a 9?
> 
> thank you in advance for your help


these are on the narrower side and run TTS in my opinion. I'm a true 9.5. Size 10 in Minnie flats fall off my feet.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Whoops! Sorry for my huge typo. I meant to say i am a true size 8.5 but size up in revas to a 9. Thank you so much for your help. It is much appreciated. I am off to hopefully purchase these and they fit =) *fingers crossed* Have a great weekend!


----------



## Torybri

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Whoops! Sorry for my huge typo. I meant to say i am a true size 8.5 but size up in revas to a 9. Thank you so much for your help. It is much appreciated. I am off to hopefully purchase these and they fit =) *fingers crossed* Have a great weekend!



Most styles of Tory flats (Minnie's, Carolines, Eddie, York, Ruby, etc) I'm a size 10.5.  In Revas I have several pairs of 10.5's and also several pairs of 11.  Most of my size 11 Revas are the old style Reva with the elastic around the heel, in the new style Revas 10.5 fits OK.  The Minnie's are a softer leather than the Revas and all of my Minnie's  were comfy right out of the box.  Hope this helps.  
What color are you looking to get?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Tory!

Thank you so much for the information and your help! I was actually trying to work on getting 3 pairs(tan-love love love brown,ivory-perfect for summer and the basic black for everyday wear). However, I am so afraid of the sizing and would hate to do 3 possible returns. I think I will just try them on at the store and purchase directly from there vs online. But thank you so very much for your input and help! Much appreciated =)


----------



## Torybri

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Tory!
> 
> Thank you so much for the information and your help! I was actually trying to work on getting 3 pairs(tan-love love love brown,ivory-perfect for summer and the basic black for everyday wear). However, I am so afraid of the sizing and would hate to do 3 possible returns. I think I will just try them on at the store and purchase directly from there vs online. But thank you so very much for your input and help! Much appreciated =)



Your Welcome.  In all honesty I would recommend trying them on in the boutique or store when possible.  Wow, three pairs, thats GREAT!  Good luck


----------



## Torybri

Torybri said:


> Your Welcome.  In all honesty I would recommend trying them on in the boutique or store when possible.  Wow, three pairs, thats GREAT!  Good luck



Revas???   No Quinn???   No, these are my new Minnie's 

These babies followed me home from the Tory Burch boutique the other day.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Torybri said:


> Revas???   No Quinn???   No, these are my new Minnie's
> 
> These babies followed me home from the Tory Burch boutique the other day.
> 
> View attachment 3510173
> View attachment 3510174


Those are so cute, I love the subtle quilting!


----------



## Torybri

reginaPhalange said:


> Those are so cute, I love the subtle quilting!



Oh thanks.  The first time I saw them I thought "No Thanks"  cuz of the quilting but now I love them
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .  They are different than any other pair of Tory's I own and they look like Revas/Quinns but have all the Minnie comfort.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love these quilted Minnie's...


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love these quilted Minnie's...



Aww, thanks AlPurseFanatic.  I'm really glad I added the quilted Minnie's into my collection.  Here's what my collection of Minnie travel flats with the Tory logo looks like these days.


----------



## Stobb.richa

Torybri said:


> Glad you find the Minnie's comfortable.
> 
> I like the Minnie's....NO, I mean I love the Minnie's.... NO, mean I'm addicted to the Minnie's, haha
> 
> View attachment 3388787


Wow


----------



## Stobb.richa

Torybri said:


> Aww, thanks AlPurseFanatic.  I'm really glad I added the quilted Minnie's into my collection.  Here's what my collection of Minnie travel flats with the Tory logo looks like these days.
> View attachment 3515553


Wow


----------



## lettuceshop

Gorgeous!!!!  How do you pick which color to wear?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Torybri said:


> Aww, thanks AlPurseFanatic.  I'm really glad I added the quilted Minnie's into my collection.  Here's what my collection of Minnie travel flats with the Tory logo looks like these days.
> View attachment 3515553


Love your collection[emoji5]


----------



## Torybri

lettuceshop said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  How do you pick which color to wear?


Haha, it's not easy to chose so I pick a color for whatever mood I'm in.


----------



## Torybri

Torybri said:


> Haha, it's not easy to chose so I pick a color for whatever mood I'm in.



OPPS, just added one more pair to chose from.


----------



## Torybri

Torybri said:


> OPPS, just added one more pair to chose from.
> 
> View attachment 3526516



A few more pairs of Minnie's were added to my collection during Tory's recent Black Friday sale.  YIKES!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Torybri said:


> A few more pairs of Minnie's were added to my collection during Tory's recent Black Friday sale.  YIKES!
> 
> View attachment 3546514


Nice, I love how everything is arranged according to colour! Which pair is your favourite?


----------



## Torybri

reginaPhalange said:


> Nice, I love how everything is arranged according to colour! Which pair is your favourite?



Thanks, glad you like my Minnie arrangement.  I've always said my favorite pair is my next pair but right now I'm really loving these Tortoise ones.  




Of course depending on the time of year that changes as well cuz during Spring and Summer it's fun to wear bright colors like these.




Or these.





Which is your favorite pair?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Torybri said:


> Thanks, glad you like my Minnie arrangement.  I've always said my favorite pair is my next pair but right now I'm really loving these Tortoise ones.
> 
> View attachment 3546582
> 
> 
> Of course depending on the time of year that changes as well cuz during Spring and Summer it's fun to wear bright colors like these.
> 
> View attachment 3546584
> 
> 
> Or these.
> 
> View attachment 3546585
> 
> 
> 
> Which is your favorite pair?


You have every season (even every month) covered! I prefer neutral/classic colours so the black with the gold logo are my favourite[emoji5]


----------



## Torybri

Another new pair of Minnie's "found" there way home with me today. 






reginaPhalange said:


> You have every season (even every month) covered! I prefer neutral/classic colours so the black with the gold logo are my favourite[emoji5]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Torybri said:


> Another new pair of Minnie's "found" there way home with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3624501


Lovely addition to your collection, haha perhaps the other ones left a trail?


----------



## Torybri

reginaPhalange said:


> Lovely addition to your collection, haha perhaps the other ones left a trail?



Haha, I like that, "the others left a trail."  I hope they left a good trail cuz there's a couple more pairs I'd like to have find their way into my collection.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Torybri said:


> Haha, I like that, "the others left a trail."  I hope they left a good trail cuz there's a couple more pairs I'd like to have find their way into my collection.


Hopefully! Which other colours/styles are on your list?


----------



## Torybri

reginaPhalange said:


> Hopefully! Which other colours/styles are on your list?



In my dreams I'd love to have every color ever made but on my current want list are the royal tan with gold medallion, navy sea/ Nantucket red and the new Tory Laila flats in retro pink.   What's on your current want list?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Torybri said:


> In my dreams I'd love to have every color ever made but on my current want list are the royal tan with gold medallion, navy sea/ Nantucket red and the new Tory Laila flats in retro pink.   What's on your current want list?
> 
> View attachment 3633214
> 
> View attachment 3633212
> 
> View attachment 3633213


The tan/gold ones seem like a great staple piece and the Tory Laila flats are so cute in that colour, definitely on trend for spring! _Un_fortunately (depending on how you look at it) I had a lot of quality issues last year with TB, so I've moved away from the brand but still love the styles as well as seeing what everyone else is into[emoji5]


----------



## khriseeee

I just got a gold pair last week while in Hong Kong, they are so comfortable! I was surprised at how soft the padding is! It is the slightest bit tight on me though, so I'm wearing them with socks now at home hoping to stretch them out a little. Will they stretch out??

I had the same situation with my Ferragamo Varinas and after wearing them with socks for a few hours they were very comfortable!


----------



## harlem_cutie

khriseeee said:


> I just got a gold pair last week while in Hong Kong, they are so comfortable! I was surprised at how soft the padding is! It is the slightest bit tight on me though, so I'm wearing them with socks now at home hoping to stretch them out a little. Will they stretch out??
> 
> I had the same situation with my Ferragamo Varinas and after wearing them with socks for a few hours they were very comfortable!



They definitely stretch. They should be okay after a few hours of wear.


----------



## Diorlvlover

I think I'm the only one who isn't comfortable in these. I have two pairs and both give me shoe bites. ‍♀️


----------



## Torybri

Diorlvlover said:


> I think I'm the only one who isn't comfortable in these. I have two pairs and both give me shoe bites. ‍♀️



Sorry to hear the Minnie's are bitting at your feet.  Do they hurt in the heel, around your toes or across top of your foot?


----------



## cafe1414

Just got these babies on sale. Very comfortable esp when you're preggo


----------



## Torybri

cafe1414 said:


> Just got these babies on sale. Very comfortable esp when you're preggo



It only makes sense to wear comfy and cute flats while preggo. Love your Minnie's


----------



## nanads

I have two and hands down this is the best and most comfortable flat shoes I have ever tried


----------



## Torybri

cafe1414 said:


> Just got these babies on sale. Very comfortable esp when you're preggo



Here's my new Minnie's


----------



## Torybri

Here's a Minnie collection update on a collection that's anything but "Mini" or should I say small.  March 2015 I bought my first pair of Tory Burch Minnie's which were the replacement for the iconic TB Reva flats.  Now 30 months later my Minnie collection looks like this.


----------



## laurg22

Torybri said:


> Here's my new Minnie's
> 
> View attachment 3770238


love those shoes and good choice of going with the gabriella floral ones !  enjoy them  !


----------



## sacha1009

So glad to see our members here love tory..i have some and live them so much..[emoji4]


----------



## letsgoshopn

Torybri said:


> Here's a Minnie collection update on a collection that's anything but "Mini" or should I say small.  March 2015 I bought my first pair of Tory Burch Minnie's which were the replacement for the iconic TB Reva flats.  Now 30 months later my Minnie collection looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 3841381



Gorgeous collection... wow!
Since you’ve owned both the Reva and Minnie’s, how do they differ?  Am wondering why TB discontinued the Revas and how Minnie is ‘better.’


----------



## Torybri

Haha. I'm a Tory fan and love both the Revas and Minnie's.   The Revas will always be iconic but weren't always comfy. There are reviews where women bought them, wore them and they were so painful they were never worn again.  
I believe this look of the Reva flats was successful, but the comfort wasn't there for everyone.  With new materials Tory reinvented the Revas in the style called Minnies.  I would never say the Revas are better than the Minnies or the Minnie's are better than the Revas.  I love them both.   The leather used to make the Revas is more structured and durable.  The leather on the Minnie's will scuff or scratch easier.  The soles on the Revas is not as cushioned as the Minnie's. The Minnie's are like walking on pillows. (In my opinion). The overall look of both shoes is similar. Tory greatness as I call it. I still love both styles. 

Minnie's shown will wearing my Revas. 






letsgoshopn said:


> Gorgeous collection... wow!
> Since you’ve owned both the Reva and Minnie’s, how do they differ?  Am wondering why TB discontinued the Revas and how Minnie is ‘better.’


----------



## letsgoshopn

Torybri said:


> Haha. I'm a Tory fan and love both the Revas and Minnie's.   The Revas will always be iconic but weren't always comfy. There are reviews where women bought them, wore them and they were so painful they were never worn again.
> I believe this look of the Reva flats was successful, but the comfort wasn't there for everyone.  With new materials Tory reinvented the Revas in the style called Minnies.  I would never say the Revas are better than the Minnies or the Minnie's are better than the Revas.  I love them both.   The leather used to make the Revas is more structured and durable.  The leather on the Minnie's will scuff or scratch easier.  The soles on the Revas is not as cushioned as the Minnie's. The Minnie's are like walking on pillows. (In my opinion). The overall look of both shoes is similar. Tory greatness as I call it. I still love both styles.
> 
> Minnie's shown will wearing my Revas.
> 
> View attachment 3934728



Thanks for your insights Torybri!
I have been reading about ladies who felt Revas were uncomfortable because of the elastic on the back heel and several have made incisions to cut the elastic. I never had the guts to do that.... until today.
I got out my oldest pair of worn out Revas and took the plunge. I have to admit they are so much more comfortable now because the elastic is no longer pushing the foot forward. I still can’t bear to do this to any of my newer, nicer Revas yet, but maybe it will happen if I get too used to this comfy pair, lol.
Do the Minnie’s still have the same type of elastic back, or was that changed at all?


----------



## letsgoshopn

I’ve been reading more reviews on Minnie’s and others agree with Toribri... they say these are much more comfortable than Revas and are like wearing Isotoner slippers!
OK - I am going to have to go try on Minnie’s for the first time. I would rather invest in comfy shoes than having to modify (cut elastic) on Revas to make them more comfortable


----------



## Torybri

Reviews are a great source of information and quite often reflect your own personal experience with a product, especially Tory's.  I still feel it's best (if possible) to try any Tory's on before you buy them.  Everyone's feet are different.  
Letsgoshopn, I hope you find a pair of Minnies just right for you!  If not I guess you still have your Revas ❤️

Here's a side by side picture of my Revas and Minnie's. The Revas are size 11, the Minnie's 10.5.







letsgoshopn said:


> I’ve been reading more reviews on Minnie’s and others agree with Toribri... they say these are much more comfortable than Revas and are like wearing Isotoner slippers!
> OK - I am going to have to go try on Minnie’s for the first time. I would rather invest in comfy shoes than having to modify (cut elastic) on Revas to make them more comfortable


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I just bought my 4th pair (beige, navy, black, poppy orange) of the Minnie's and I like them much better than the Reva, which dug horribly after a day's worth of wear.  I plan on adding more to my collection as the colors I like become available.  For reference I wear a size 11 with a medium width foot.  I highly recommend the little flats as a main staple in any girl's shoe wardrobe.  Good job Tory Burch!


----------



## Torybri

For everyone who's a Tory fans the Minnies are a staple in your closet.  You can never have enough






FrenchBulldog said:


> I just bought my 4th pair (beige, navy, black, poppy orange) of the Minnie's and I like them much better than the Reva, which dug horribly after a day's worth of wear.  I plan on adding more to my collection as the colors I like become available.  For reference I wear a size 11 with a medium width foot.  I highly recommend the little flats as a main staple in any girl's shoe wardrobe.  Good job Tory Burch!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Torybri said:


> For everyone who's a Tory fans the Minnies are a staple in your closet.  You can never have enough
> 
> View attachment 3967388


You are officially my "Minnie" hero!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

sacha1009 said:


> So glad to see our members here love tory..i have some and live them so much..[emoji4]


I am a massive collector of tory burch shoes all styles and love all of them and I am a guy and love seeing girls wearing them also


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

FrenchBulldog said:


> You are officially my "Minnie" hero!


thats incredible, I love them but only have 2 pairs of the Minnies so far


----------



## Lswern

They are extremely comfortable and I would recommend anyone to get a pair! You can also try walking around in the store to see if you would like them or not.


----------



## mcheng96

I love them and they are comfortable but not for walking long distances (ie on vacation and shopping all day in Vegas). Great for travel but sets off the metal detectors at the airport  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## kittypatty

Torybri said:


> Aww, thanks AlPurseFanatic.  I'm really glad I added the quilted Minnie's into my collection.  Here's what my collection of Minnie travel flats with the Tory logo looks like these days.
> View attachment 3515553



Please update us with your Tory Burch Ballet flats collection!


----------



## kittypatty

Torybri said:


> In my dreams I'd love to have every color ever made but on my current want list are the royal tan with gold medallion, navy sea/ Nantucket red and the new Tory Laila flats in retro pink.   What's on your current want list?
> 
> View attachment 3633214
> 
> View attachment 3633212
> 
> View attachment 3633213



Love the color of your new Laila Flats! are they true to size? it is as comfortable to wear?


----------



## Torybri

The new Laila flats are very very comfy.  The soles are just as comfy as my Minnies.  I thought the square toe might by feel odd but they fit my size 10.5's perfect.  Oddly enough my more tapered toe Liana flats also fit perfect. 







These are the Liana. 










kittypatty said:


> Love the color of your new Laila Flats! are they true to size? it is as comfortable to wear?


----------



## Torybri

My collection of Minnie's hasn't changed much since I posted the picture a few posts earlier (Feb 13/18).  The only pair added since that collection picture are my snake print Minnie's.












kittypatty said:


> Please update us with your Tory Burch Ballet flats collection!


----------



## kittypatty

Torybri said:


> The new Laila flats are very very comfy.  The soles are just as comfy as my Minnies.  I thought the square toe might by feel odd but they fit my size 10.5's perfect.  Oddly enough my more tapered toe Liana flats also fit perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4132218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132205
> 
> 
> These are the Liana.
> 
> View attachment 4132207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132206




wow! thank you for giving me an update about the Laila Flats. i am planning to buy one soon! the pink is really gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## kittypatty

Torybri said:


> My collection of Minnie's hasn't changed much since I posted the picture a few posts earlier (Feb 13/18).  The only pair added since that collection picture are my snake print Minnie's.
> 
> View attachment 4132229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132230



is that your hubby rocking the TB flats? hehe.. are most of your shoes purchased on full price or you wait until Tory Burch or other retails mark it down?


----------



## Torybri

Thanks for your kind words but it Tory that really needs to be thanked for creating these soft retro pink and clay pink Tory flats.  






kittypatty said:


> wow! thank you for giving me an update about the Laila Flats. i am planning to buy one soon! the pink is really gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Torybri

Sadly I buy a lot of my Tory's at full price.  If I think it's a style or color that might sell out, I either pay full price or stand the chance of missing out getting them.  My Tory sales girls do invite me to private sales and offer me discounts whenever possible so I do take advantage of lots of discounted Tory's.  It's a mix of full price and sales.   Fortunately, the flats in the Tory Bag I'm carrying and the leopard Tory flats I'm wearing in this picture were bought on sale.  







kittypatty said:


> is that your hubby rocking the TB flats? hehe.. are most of your shoes purchased on full price or you wait until Tory Burch or other retails mark it down?


----------



## kittypatty

Torybri said:


> Sadly I buy a lot of my Tory's at full price.  If I think it's a style or color that might sell out, I either pay full price or stand the chance of missing out getting them.  My Tory sales girls do invite me to private sales and offer me discounts whenever possible so I do take advantage of lots of discounted Tory's.  It's a mix of full price and sales.   Fortunately, the flats in the Tory Bag I'm carrying and the leopard Tory flats I'm wearing in this picture were bought on sale.
> 
> View attachment 4133377



Yes! Better buy it on full price especially if the colors are so gorgeous that you got to have one asap! [emoji7] looking forward to more of your collection! so satisfying to see different colors of Tory Burch flats since some of it are only available in the US.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Torybri said:


> The new Laila flats are very very comfy.  The soles are just as comfy as my Minnies.  I thought the square toe might by feel odd but they fit my size 10.5's perfect.  Oddly enough my more tapered toe Liana flats also fit perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4132218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132205
> 
> 
> These are the Liana.
> 
> View attachment 4132207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132206


Good to know they're comfortable for even a size 10+ foot and stay on. I'm in a 10, but can find that sometimes flats can be too restricting at first only to turn into boats after 1 week's worth of wear. Do the Liana fold or do you never carry an extra pair?


----------



## Torybri

These Liana's fit perfect.  I always try my flats on in the boutique but there weren't an Liana's at the TB boutique to try on when I bought these.  I'm glad the 10.5's fit perfect and they have not stretched.   I've never needed to carry a spare pair in case these hurt and I've never tried folding them. 




donutsprinkles said:


> Good to know they're comfortable for even a size 10+ foot and stay on. I'm in a 10, but can find that sometimes flats can be too restricting at first only to turn into boats after 1 week's worth of wear. Do the Liana fold or do you never carry an extra pair?


----------



## Torybri

Thanks for your kind words KittyPatty.  One of my smaller collections of Tory which formed quite quick were my TB Chelsea flats. They have a slightly tapered toe and an antique bass Tory logo.  They have a very elegant look and feel to them and they're super comfy. 






kittypatty said:


> Yes! Better buy it on full price especially if the colors are so gorgeous that you got to have one asap! [emoji7] looking forward to more of your collection! so satisfying to see different colors of Tory Burch flats since some of it are only available in the US.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Torybri said:


> Sadly I buy a lot of my Tory's at full price.  If I think it's a style or color that might sell out, I either pay full price or stand the chance of missing out getting them.  My Tory sales girls do invite me to private sales and offer me discounts whenever possible so I do take advantage of lots of discounted Tory's.  It's a mix of full price and sales.   Fortunately, the flats in the Tory Bag I'm carrying and the leopard Tory flats I'm wearing in this picture were bought on sale.
> View attachment 4133377



Love that belt too!  So stylish!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love that belt too!  So stylish!


I personally prefer the last Reva that Tory made. It is a much more structured shoe than the Minnie.  In my opinion, the Minnie looks “turned over” on some people because it is such a loose fitting shoe.


----------



## kittypatty

Torybri said:


> Thanks for your kind words KittyPatty.  One of my smaller collections of Tory which formed quite quick were my TB Chelsea flats. They have a slightly tapered toe and an antique bass Tory logo.  They have a very elegant look and feel to them and they're super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 4136423



Wow! Thank you for sharing your feedback about the chelsea flats. Love the colors you picked!

By the way, do you own any pairs of TB Lowell 2 Ballets Flats? Did Tory burch discontinue making them?


----------



## Torybri

Hi KittyPatty.  Thanks for your kind words about my Chelsea's.  I do own 3 pairs of Lowell's.  I'm not actually sure if they're Lowell's or Lowell 2's???   The Lowell's weren't around long.  Maybe 2 years.  I like them. They have a very elegant classy, yet casual look to them. I find them comfy too.  These are the 3 colors I have.  











kittypatty said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing your feedback about the chelsea flats. Love the colors you picked!
> 
> By the way, do you own any pairs of TB Lowell 2 Ballets Flats? Did Tory burch discontinue making them?


----------



## Sarah03

Torybri said:


> Hi KittyPatty.  Thanks for your kind words about my Chelsea's.  I do own 3 pairs of Lowell's.  I'm not actually sure if they're Lowell's or Lowell 2's???   The Lowell's weren't around long.  Maybe 2 years.  I like them. They have a very elegant classy, yet casual look to them. I find them comfy too.  These are the 3 colors I have.
> 
> View attachment 4174333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174324
> View attachment 4174325
> View attachment 4174326



I love the chalk/white color on you! They look so classy.


----------



## Torybri

Thanks for your kind words Sarah.  I've always liked white flats and these Lowell flats are perfect for me.  I also have the white perforated Revas and the white patent Minnie's.  Although the patent Minnies are maybe a bit too much for me cuz they're pretty feminine looking









Sarah03 said:


> I love the chalk/white color on you! They look so classy.


----------



## junime

I would like to get my DIL a pair of the Minnie flats for Christmas - would she wear the same size in these as she does in the Miller Sandal?


----------

